# TRC deer gun hunt drawing...youth & ml



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been to several of these hunts...some years are better than others....It is logan county across from the Transportation research center(TRC) just off 33 (east liberty)....the dead line for the cards to be recieved is Oct 23rd....This is for either sex and can take up to 6 deer if your drawn and see any....the urban (15.00) tags are good to there.
the first time I was there I saw over 50 deer and had my 2 before 8:30am....but has not been so good as of late from what I've been told from friends that have went....the deer are getting wise to the hunting...but it's better than nothing and they have 4 or 5 areas that you hunt with asigned areas that you can not leave, with only so many hunters in the assigned areas....and some never show up anyways so you might be the only one there.....you can take one person with you and will recieve maps and all info for the hunt in the mail

mail to.... on a 4X6(no bigger) post card
Ohio divison of wildlife
TRC deer gun hunt
1500 Dublin Road
Columbus, Ohio 43215
(614) 644-3925

include the last 6 digits from your deer tag transaction number

If you want in the youth you must spicify it in the mailing,like if you want in the muzzle loader too
instead of gun hunt say TRC youth hunt or TRC muzzle loader hunt

call the number for more details if you need it

a map link to....and is acroos from the Honda of america shaded area on the map....but thats where you will check in at TRC

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=E...0:::::::::/so:Honda+of+America:::d::25:::::/e


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you for the info have heard aboutthis hunt but never Knew how to enter will be mailin gmine today thank you

oh do they do bow hunts at all or just gun hunts? is it good for all week or just one day?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Its just for...... youth gun
....................regular gun
....................muzzle loader .
you can only go once....unless this year is different


----------

